# East Canyon Creek



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Below the Dam. 
Between my Son and I we caught about 12 this morning. Using a variety of Jakes and Blue Fox spinners. All Browns, largest 12-14 inches, all were fat. All went back in. Sorry, no pics, I was having too much fun with the grandkids, and forgot about pics.
River was running very high, higher than we anticipated. They must be pulling a lot of water out of the res.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Isn't that all private?
I used to fish that back in the late 70's but haven't been since


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like fun Naturalist! We'll just have to use our imaginations about how the fish looked!  

Glad you got out with the kids and had a good time.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, all private, but fortunate to have about two hundred yards of access that we use about this time every year.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job Hulk !! 

You should do that more often.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!!!!

uh....pictures are highly over-rated.


----------



## bearnk82 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd love to fish there. It's really pretty and seems like a good spot to fish.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

About 7-8 years ago, I went on a ward campout that East Canyon runs thru it. While everyone was eating dinner and sitting around visiting I was attemmpting to cover as much stream as I could before dark. Found a deep hole on a bend of the river but hard to find a tactful spot to cast from. I decided to stand on a small island in the middle of the river covered with stinging nettle. But I was going to be careful and not touch any of it. First cast with a beadhead p.t my pole had a serious bend. I thought I snagged a log,my line wasnt moving. So I lifted up with as much pressure I dared with my 6x tippet. I then felt his head shake, I thought calm down I gonna play him as long as it takes,he,s big & probably a whitefish. Approx four minutes into the battle I got a look at him a HUGE brown,got him up to the bank & he got off. I started cussing and waving my arms around, lost my balance and fell in the nettle. Cussed some more and fell in the river, didnt care now, it felt good on my red welts. I,ve always wanted to go back and get him but access is a problem.


----------

